# Hapalopus sp. Colombia



## wlutman (Dec 12, 2011)

Who can tell me about "Pumpkin Patch" T? Terrestrial or arboreal? Venom? habits?

Thanks


----------



## Ultum4Spiderz (Dec 12, 2011)

A terrestrial dwarf t gets 2.5-3.5"
Mild venom like the average t small fangs
Sorry I don't own one can't help you with care, prob similar to H incei


----------



## xhexdx (Dec 12, 2011)

Terrestrial and they like to web.

New world, mild venom.

Keep them like H. incei.


----------



## wlutman (Dec 12, 2011)

Communal too?


----------



## Comatose (Dec 12, 2011)

wlutman said:


> Communal too?


Not to my knowledge; my experience is limited so far though. They're great eaters, and show color at 2i... very neat spider. Hopefully someone with more extensive experience with them will chime in.


----------



## Shell (Dec 13, 2011)

I have one, a MF now. Skittish and fast spider, webs a lot although not as much as H. incei, ime. 

Great little eater, I've never seen any defensive behaviour, but she is very quick to run.

Not communal, from the people I've talked to about them.

They're pretty easy to keep, and grow quickly. Get one, you won't be disappointed, I love mine.


----------



## wlutman (Dec 13, 2011)

Pet hole? or do you get to see them?


----------



## Shell (Dec 13, 2011)

wlutman said:


> Pet hole? or do you get to see them?


Mine is always out and visible, and from other people I know with them, that's the "norm" for this species. Even as a tiny sling mine was always visible.


----------



## Comatose (Dec 13, 2011)

Shell said:


> Mine is always out and visible, and from other people I know with them, that's the "norm" for this species. Even as a tiny sling mine was always visible.


I agree... just fed out all of mine; all but a couple were out in the open, and about half of them tackled the unsuspecting pray before they hit the ground.


----------



## Shell (Dec 13, 2011)

Comatose said:


> I agree... just fed out all of mine; all but a couple were out in the open, and about half of them tackled the unsuspecting pray before they hit the ground.


Mine does the same, it's about equal to my GBB as far as eating and display goes. Fun little spiders to keep aren't they?!


----------



## Comatose (Dec 13, 2011)

Absolutely... can't wait till I've got some big(ger) ones.


----------



## Shell (Dec 13, 2011)

Comatose said:


> Absolutely... can't wait till I've got some big(ger) ones.


A friend of mine has an immature male, I can't wait for him to mature so we can try pairing him with my girl.


----------

